# Correct terminology



## Josiah (Aug 3, 2015)

The unfortunate attack on this website earlier today was referred to as a "spam attack". Wouldn't it be more accurate to say that the website was "hacked" and hacker(s) then perpetrated various forms of mischief?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 3, 2015)

Josiah said:


> The unfortunate attack on this website earlier today was referred to as a "spam attack". Wouldn't it be more accurate to say that the website was "hacked" and hacker(s) then perpetrated various forms of mischief?



No Josh.  This attack was from a member who joined, spammed and then was banned.  A hack would mean attacking without joining by  means of exploiting the forum platform.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 3, 2015)

The two member user names I saw were periwinkleblue and juan tang, were they the perpetrators?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes.  But very likely they/he/she were here with another user name before being banned.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 3, 2015)

The less we make of it on the board the better.


----------

